# New Web Site



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

NEW WEB SITE

www.motorhome-parking.co.uk

This site has been created to incorporate recommendations received over the last twelve month's. It is interesting to note that the Caravan Club has updated the web site with similar indexing. Whilst they have divided the country by region, we have indexed by county based on popular demand. Additionally, the index is displayed on the front page for instant searching. All link pages are now user friendly and as requested have been changed to black and white for printing. Throughout the year we intend to continue to add data and welcome information of Pay & Display car parks which you consider suitable for motorhome parking in town centres.

The MME site will retained throughout 2007, and based on feed back we will decide if either site or both should be used in the future.

Some adverse comments have been received from time to time regarding the lack of information; however, I can assure you that we are working extremely hard to produce a perfect index, and will continue to do so.

Please visit the site and you will see that it is possible to 'click' a town and obtain information of a Caravan Club site or any other site within the immediate area, and even book your stay by using the links without moving off the page.

All the best for the coming year - enjoy your motorhoming.

Beast regards,
John.
www.motorhome.me.uk


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

It's a great idea John, but imo for those towns I know well enough to comment [not many I'll be the first to admit] you are simply listing the appropriate Caravan Club site and a Sainsbury's store [even when that store is not that close or convenient for motorhomers to use]. The link to the Caravan Sitefinder is excellent. Would recommend that you actively pursue info on out of town P+R rather than in town P+D though, we always find them much more motorhome friendly; even where P+D have reasonabke size bays there is often limitations in access and manoeuvrability

Good Luck and I hope it works out in 2007 [not 1997 - :wink: , perhaps you could run an 'open' site like wikipedia as a quick n easy way to get it updated??

8)


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

Thank you for your suggestions. Along with colleagues we will be discussing all suggestions and will be implementing additional features on an ongoing basis. I have amended the date - Just trying to add another ten years to life!

Initially it was decided to create a site for motorhome parking, and then many requests were made to link with the caravan club sites and the idea for out of town superstore shopping to be included. I agree that some of the Sainsbury branches are some distance from the club sites. However, on occasions a site is booked through sitefinder which is closer to the Sainsbury branch, so for this reason the majority of their branches are listed. It was not the intention to list Sainsbury as a place to park when visiting a town

Town centers were our main objective because we have many colleagues who are disabled, and to have the van with them is beneficial. Whist they can park on street, obviously it is much better to be on a park.

I receive mail stating that not all Sainsbury’s can be accessed with a motorhome, so when we are advised of these branches we endorse our page accordingly. I personally know of a branch with an overhead barrier, but we were able to park on street alongside and shop.

Eventually I will mention all these factors on a web page and hopefully it will give a better understanding of the site. I am sure you will agree that by selecting a county on MME; then either a Club or alternatively a site using the direct link to Caravan Sitefinder; it saves a considerable amount of time searching.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

*Shopping*

All readers of this Motorhome parking site who are hoping to pop down to the nearest Sainsburys listed for Campbeltown should be warned that this involves about an 8 hour round trip assuming there are no traffic problems getting to Darnley. Likewise the Oban/ Sainsburys trip will be about 6 hours. It is a lot easier to shop locally!!


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

I agree with twooks 
A quick check of the towns in my locality would suggest that this is of little use in West Wales with the present level and type of information, for each town you get the closest CC site, none of which are really near to the towns and Swansea as the closest Sainsbury (some 80 miles from St Davids)
imo A good idea that should have had a lot more background work done before being put out to view.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Certainly a good idea. I have sent an email about two places.
By the way PAIGHTON is not spelt correctly, it should be PAIGNTON (Devon)


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Shopping*



aultymer said:


> All readers of this Motorhome parking site who are hoping to pop down to the nearest Sainsburys listed for Campbeltown should be warned that this involves about an 8 hour round trip assuming there are no traffic problems getting to Darnley. Likewise the Oban/ Sainsburys trip will be about 6 hours. It is a lot easier to shop locally!!


If you can recommend a local superstore I will add to the page.

John.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

re Cambeltown, there used to be a Tesco, but it would be nice to tie in to 'local' producers, [I believe that C&CC have been promoting this - altho you only have CC sites].
I really would suggest that you may need to rethink presentation - I note that York [f'rinstance] has two entries {york1 & york2} presumably because CC has 2 sites there - does this mean that a third site entry for York would result in york3? Perhaps you should redesign the database unique record listing?

8)


----------

